# Web-Hintergrund



## brent (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich soll eine neue Homepage für ein Cafe erstellen.
Habe auch bereits bestimmte vorstellungen wie die Seite aussehen soll.
Nun bin ich zufällig auf eine Homepage gestoßen bei der mir der Helle
Hintergrund sehr gut gefällt und ich diesen eventuell für die neue Page
verwenden möchte, da die Farben sehr ähnlich mit den Wandfarben
im Cafe sind.
http://www.cafe-bar-celona.de/

Gibt es dafür einen Farbcode für Webseiten oder wie kann ich
einen solchen Hintergrund mit CS2 erstellen.
Leider habe ich aber mit CS2 noch fast keine Erfahrung.
Gibt es zu diesem Thema vielleicht sogar ein Tutorial?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Viele Grüße
Brent


----------



## janoc (28. April 2008)

Das ist wohl eher recht simpel eine Textur. 

Ebene mit der gewünschten Grundfarbe erstellen, Foto / Muster / ... in die Ebene darüber legen, Deckkraft der Ebene verringern bzw. Ebenenmodus (Füllmethode) verändern

Was dir bei der Sache noch helfen wird sind:
Masken
Einstellungsebene (Farbton/Sättigung; Tonwertkorrektur)

Bei den Tutorials gibts da einige hilfreiche. (Menü ganz oben)

Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## Leola13 (29. April 2008)

Hai,

evtl. hilft dir auch der Einsatz des Wolkenfilters weiter.

evtl. könnte man einen Grunge Brush nehmen, mit einem sehr grossen Pinsel arbeiten und weichzeichnen.

evtl. könnte man auch ein Stockphoto nehmen, rostiges Metall, Ebenendeckkraft, Einstellungebene (wie schon gepostet).  Links hier im Board

Einfach weitere Möglichkeiten.

Zu den Farbcodes hier ein paar Links :  Farbsymbolik und Co, Farben im Webdesign, Richtige Farben für jede Website

Ciao Stefan


----------

